# What are the pros and cons of sand?



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I recently decided to get back into the hobby of cichlids after a short break, so I went out and bought a used 125 gallon. I am now in the process of cleaning the tank and will be looking to move it into my basement by the end of the week. Now the question I am having is about substrate. I have had a few tanks in the past and have always used gravel, but now I am interested in sand. I was wondering what are the pro's and con's to using sand as a substrate verses gravel? If it helps this will be a Central American Cichlid tank, either community or a large wet pet.

So is it much different when cleaning a tank with a sand bottom? How deep should the sand be? Other than the look of it, what are the differences between a sand substrate and a gravel substrate?

And any other info about this would be very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

To start off with sand stay's cleaner, it look's more natural, and EVERYONE LOVE'S IT!

It's not that much harder to clean, how I do it is I mix the sand up then the tank will be cloudy, and then I start to take the water out.

The sand should be 1-2 inches deep or else you may get anaerobic bacteria.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

gravel is also tougher on the cichlids. most species like to dig, and its safer for them to have a fine sand. and like it was said above. it looks nicer.

most people use a pool filter sand (PFS). its about $5-10 per 50lbs. 
Its a perfect size as well as good looking.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

Aulonocara_Freak said:


> The sand should be 1-2 inches deep or else you may get anaerobic bacteria.


IMO 1.5 is optimal. 2 is too much and 2 isnt enough.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

dsouthworth said:


> Aulonocara_Freak said:
> 
> 
> > The sand should be 1-2 inches deep or else you may get anaerobic bacteria.
> ...


You are contradicting yourself.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

oops. typo there!

i beleive 2 inches is too much. and ONE isnt enough. the fish dig up 1 to easily. 2 can still get aerobic bacteria pretty badly


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Also where do you guys get your sand? LFS? Or somewhere else?

And finally, I normally used a gravel siphon to clean past tanks, how do you clean tanks with sand?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Pool filter sand at the pool supply store, and there is a video in the Library on how to clean sand. :thumb:


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Lowe's or Home Depot also sell's the PFS and here's the link on how to clean it, http://www.cichlid-forum.com/videos/cleaning_sand.php


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow, thank you very much *DJRansome* and *Aulonocara_Freak*. That was a great help and made sand look a lot easier than I had thought it might be. I am going to go with sand for sure.

Last question: does anybody know about how much sand I would need to cover the bottom of my 125?


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

About 125 pound's should do the trick, and if you have any extra save it as you might need it in 6 month. Also did you look at this video, *How to rinse sand.*?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

cage623 said:


> Last question: does anybody know about how much sand I would need to cover the bottom of my 125?


You won't need more than two 50 lb bags. I have a 110 long (72x19 footprint). 80 lbs gave me a 1.5 inch covering. Don't forget you put the sand in after your rocks. The rocks can use up a fair bit of real estate.

There's a calculator at the very bottom of the link below. It suggests you'll need more than what I'm saying but start with two bags and see how you do.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/calculator.php


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks a ton for all the help you guys. This has really made be feel comfortable about going with sand and really excited about the tank.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I have sand in both my 150 and 90 and love it. The only con is that you have to be very careful when cleaning the glass so that you don't scratch it with a trapped grain of sand.

Mike


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Please post picture's!!!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

cage623 said:


> Wow, thank you very much *DJRansome* and *Aulonocara_Freak*. That was a great help and made sand look a lot easier than I had thought it might be. I am going to go with sand for sure.
> 
> Last question: does anybody know about how much sand I would need to cover the bottom of my 125?


You need more than 1 50lb bag, but less than 2. I said "F-it" and dumped all of 2 bags in my 150 (which has the same length and width as a standard 125) which resulted in too much sand. Sigh. Oh well.


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

*nodima*

Whats sthe foot print to your tank?
I read that for mine, 72x18, i would need just over 100lbs.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

dsouthworth said:


> *nodima*
> 
> Whats sthe foot print to your tank?
> I read that for mine, 72x18, i would need just over 100lbs.


It is the standard 150 - 6' long, 18" wide, 30" tall. My 180 (6' long, 24" wide) took 2 bags perfectly, but the 150 should have been less, probably a bag n a half.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Again thanks to everybody who has responded to this post. I was planning on posting some pictures when I am ready but it will take some time. The tank I'm using was an old salt water tank and I inherited the live rock with it as well. I am getting the rock a new home today and then still need to clean the tank very well and get it moved from my garage into my basement.


----------



## blackedout (Sep 21, 2010)

does stirring up the sand put stress on the fish?

basically what I'm asking is, when i stir up the sand in my tank, it slightly clouds the tank, and i have lost a couple of fish right after i stir up and clean the tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you do it every week it will be clean and not cloud the tank.

If it has been a while since it has been cleaned, take the fish out and do a thorough job.


----------

